# Tired of the 3 wheel buffer - so I fixed it!



## Texatdurango (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been buffing pens and bottle stoppers using the 3 wheel buffing assembly being widely sold and finally got fed up with the tight working space allowed.

Only recently when I decided to buff a candlestick holder, did I finally realize that these wheels are just too close for anything but a bottle stopper or half a pen blank.

When finishing wood, acrylic or CA finished pieces, I use one wheel for tripoli then another for white diamond, then I hand rub Renaissance wax and hand buff so I thought why not just remove the third seldom-used wheel and give myself some working room.

NOW... I have room to work without the fear of catching the end of piece on another wheel when buffing.  It works for me!

For those who are happy with the three wheels, that's fine, I just thought I'd share this since I have read where many others are putting up with the same problem I was.

I'll try this for a while and if I don't like it, I will cut one of the spacers in half and place one of the short spacers to the left of the tripoli wheel, giving me more room between the wheel and the lathe.  

Here is how much space is available by simply removing one wheel and reinstalling the spacers:

George


----------

